

What is your favorite part about being a software developer?  - pyfish

I love developing websites. However, sometimes I wonder why. I just know that &quot;I like building things&quot;. So, I thought I&#x27;d put this out there...
======
n0body
Money

------
rememberlenny
You can build anything.

